# General > PC & Console Gaming >  The PS3 "Add Me" Thread

## The Drunken Duck

Greetings fellow Sony players !! .. thought it would be a good idea if all of us PS3 players had a thread where we could post up our ID's, then we can add our fellow Orgers as it hopefully grows.

If anyone wants to add me on PS3 my PSN ID is .. Beef_Bomb_Doors

Currently playing Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2 and Motorstorm : Pacific Rift and always up for a game !!

----------


## slinky

psn id pedromcgrory

----------


## alisdairchalmers

alisdairchalmers

----------


## sistevens

PSN ID - sistevens (original huh?)

there is also a facebook group called the caithness ps3 owners where a few more of us are hidden

----------


## zulublue68

My sons play ps3 all the time.Game they play most is call of duty modern warfare.
psn is wickboys

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> My sons play ps3 all the time.Game they play most is call of duty modern warfare.
> psn is wickboys


I'll add the PSN later as I am always up for a bit of Modern Warfare.

----------


## BazzaG

you can add me if wanted i usually play all C.O.D games & Battlefield 2
PSN   fls_bazza

----------


## TP3980

User ID - TP3980. Addicted to MW2, Clan - SCO*. 1st Prestige lvl 22

Dirty sneaky Camper!!.........

----------


## loganbiffy

CycloneLogan

----------


## midi2304

My PSN is midi2304

----------


## MBremner91

PSN- MarkBremner91

MW2 Pro :Wink:

----------


## meyman

psn - roslinman
playing black ops, MOH and RDR most of the time.  ::

----------


## Celtic YNWA

Anyone playing Gran Turismo 5 online?

----------


## meyman

I'm on gt5, really waiting for a patch to make online races have a proper purpose, rather than endlessly going round the track.  Add if you want a race bud.

----------


## craigyboy

also onn gt5 , ps3 id craiganderson999

----------


## locini

Is anyone playing command and conquerer?

if so my ID id locini

----------


## Invisible

I am macfosters. I play red dead, burnout, nfs, Uncharted 2 and pes on occasion

----------


## Reaper

castletown_lad19

----------


## spaceshipone

i think my psn id is danmack2. ive not been on in a while and it signs me in automatically to save me remembering xD

----------


## willfal

PSN is Willfal6527 play mw2, battlefield 3, gt5 and soon mw3.

----------

